# JohnnyBoy100's adventures learning it is illegal to purchase or sell issued kit



## JohnnyBoy100 (5 Oct 2012)

Any one have a real Genuine CadPat Boonie For sale with the Cat eyes and all that jazz, doesn't have to have a wind flap but if it does the better. If you have an Arid Region one ill take it.


----------



## MikeL (5 Oct 2012)

You will not find stolen CF CADPAT on this website.  There are copies of the boonie hat that are easily acquired(and legal)


----------



## JohnnyBoy100 (5 Oct 2012)

Owning Genuine isnt Illegal. If it comes from a Soilders personal gear im sure he could sell it,


----------



## MikeL (5 Oct 2012)

JohnnyBoy100 said:
			
		

> Owning Genuine isnt Illegal. If it comes from a Soilders personal gear im sure he could sell it,



Are you sure about that?  

Just because a member of the CF is issued a piece of kit does not mean they own it,  nor does it mean they can sell it.


----------



## 2 Cdo (5 Oct 2012)

JohnnyBoy100 said:
			
		

> Owning Genuine isnt Illegal. If it comes from a Soilders personal gear im sure he could sell it,



If it's issued, you'd be wrong.


----------



## JohnnyBoy100 (5 Oct 2012)

Sorry this is my first post don't they have it Surplus ? I just want one so bad.


----------



## MikeL (5 Oct 2012)

When CADPAT items can no longer be issued out(ie worn out) they do not get sold to surplus,  they get destroyed.

Google ArmyIssue,  Hero's Surplus,  Seals Action Gear,  CP Gear, etc you will be able to find civilian made CADPAT clothing,  boonies, etc


----------



## brihard (5 Oct 2012)

JohnnyBoy100 said:
			
		

> Sorry this is my first post don't they have it Surplus ? I just want one so bad.



Hewre you go.


			
				-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Are you sure about that?
> 
> Just because a member of the CF is issued a piece of kit does not mean they own it,  nor does it mean they can sell it.


----------



## JohnnyBoy100 (5 Oct 2012)

Just wondering how to some surplus stores get genuine CadPat though ? I heard the Incinerate it


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Oct 2012)

JohnnyBoy100 said:
			
		

> Owning Genuine isnt Illegal. If it comes from a Soilders personal gear im sure he could sell it,



Wrong.
 It is illegal for a soldier to sell his kit he has been issued.


----------



## 2 Cdo (5 Oct 2012)

JohnnyBoy100 said:
			
		

> Just wondering how to some surplus stores get genuine CadPat though ?



From thieves. Which most members of the military have a keen dislike for.


----------



## brihard (5 Oct 2012)

*some* legitimate CADPAT issued kit has been released through crown surplus on a few occasions, but it should not be. If you want an issued bush hat, join up. If you want a lookalike made with real CADPAT fabric you can get one, but it will not be the 'real deal'.

You're not in the army, you have no business wearing our kit. Is that clear enough for you?


----------



## JohnnyBoy100 (5 Oct 2012)

Jeez Im sorry Maybe I didnt know all this stuff calm down its my first post here I don't understand why your so up set...


----------



## JohnnyBoy100 (5 Oct 2012)

I know soldiers cant sell their kit, they still need it but arnt some soldiers allowed to keep their  gear ?


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2012)

JohnnyBoy100 said:
			
		

> Jeez Im sorry Maybe I didnt know all this stuff calm down its my first post here I don't understand why your so up set...



Why would anyone here be upset, you ask?  For one thing, you are asking for something that is illegal and a Criminal Offence.  That should be enough.


----------



## Loachman (5 Oct 2012)

Operational clothing and equipment must be returned to the supply system when no longer needed or the entitlement ceases. That includes all CADPAT items.


----------



## JohnnyBoy100 (5 Oct 2012)

Sorry I didnt think it was illegal


----------



## JohnnyBoy100 (5 Oct 2012)

I have a Canadian C 4 Gas Mask I recently bought from a friend very cheap. It says CDN M On the top and has the original filter. It's Green.
Thanks.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (5 Oct 2012)

You're really fucking stupid aren't you?


----------



## JohnnyBoy100 (5 Oct 2012)

How ?


----------



## my72jeep (5 Oct 2012)

JohnnyBoy100 said:
			
		

> Jeez Im sorry Maybe I didnt know all this stuff calm down its my first post here I don't understand why your so up set...


Maybe because we are sick of having our kit swiped out of the dryer, or the windows on my truck smashed so people out there can look cool.


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Oct 2012)

Listen Kid.  

It has been pointed out to you by multiple people here that having such items of issued kit is _*ILLEGAL*_ as it cannot be "legally sold" by individuals as they would have had to stolen it in the first place.  How simple do you need to have things explained to you for Christ's sake?  IF you are buying stolen gear from thieves I strongly suggest you stop doing so now.  And further if you're so dammed thick to continue doing it, STFU about doing it.  Buying stolen property is in itself a crime, so therefore you are no better than the original thief.  Clear enough for you now??


----------



## Brasidas (5 Oct 2012)

JohnnyBoy100 said:
			
		

> How ?



Its stolen kit.

Either your friend stole it from a member of the CF, or he reported his kit as stolen, or he bought or was given stolen kit.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (5 Oct 2012)

Because, despite being told in another thread that buying and selling operational material is basically theft, you are here trying to flog material.  After having recieved some pointed comments I'm sure you have checked to see if you are in possession of stolen goods.

So, 
A. You are too thick to take a hint about this boards attitude toward the illegal sale of kit, and have offered up stolen goods for sale.
B. You are too thick to put a verifiable caveat that you have checked and this item is legal for sale.

Either way you are thick.


----------



## startbutton (5 Oct 2012)

Hmmmm lets see, you have admited on a public forum that you have bought a CF issued gas mask from a friend who is probably in the military and as far as i know you can't buy those on the street . So a lucky guss at what charge(s) you have admited to is possession of stolen property ( see the military actually owns it )

So now ya know why you are being called F...ing stupid and knowing is half the battle


----------



## JohnnyBoy100 (5 Oct 2012)

I had it for 2 weeks im just wondering, calm down, just because I asked if I could get a CadPat Boonie has nothing to do with me asking how much my gas mask is worth.


----------



## JohnnyBoy100 (5 Oct 2012)

Actually his dad in the RCMP gave it to him.


----------



## JohnnyBoy100 (5 Oct 2012)

Wow I just wanted a boonie calm down all of you, the first 30 000 c4 gas mask produced were turned down maybe its one of those god knows I just called the Local surplus store and they said they some times get them in stock I dont see why you guys act like a holes. I under stand its illegal to purchase issued kits, but if they are the ones turned down they arnt technically issued thanks for removing my thread I just asked a very simple Question. If you want to contact the MP'S so be it I have no problem telling your guys where I live so you can contact them. BTW Who said I have a Genuine CapPat boonie cap, I asked if anyone had one for sale. You can purchase gas masks online Im sure. Its a Fuc**** gas mask what I got from a friend. Who said it was stolen maybe his dads friend in the CF Gave it to him, ever think of that, I dont even know how his dad got it, you all have to simmer and stop getting so upset. And the surplus store said they would take it off my hands, if you want its called rons army navy get the MP'S after them to.


----------



## Scott (5 Oct 2012)

Yes, it's out fault. You're right. We're sorry.  

rancing:

Better now?


----------



## startbutton (5 Oct 2012)

So now you're saying that your friends dad gave his issued gas mask to him and he sold it to you. Well even though he is in the RCMP he can't just go and sell issued kit and I'm almost willing to bet that daddy dosn't know his son sold it .
Either way you are still possession of stolen property


----------



## JohnnyBoy100 (5 Oct 2012)

His dad isnt in the CF, My friend said his dad gave it to him for no reason. No he didn't steal it from hsi dad, his dad gave it to him. He wore it to school for Halloween last year and I brought the subject up 3 weeks ago, I said I would buy it from him, not knowing that its the mask the cf uses, The on the side it said C4 So I looked it up and there you go it said its the current mask the cf uses. No harm done.


----------



## armyvern (5 Oct 2012)

Holy fuck; we need a lock here already ...


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Oct 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Holy fuck; we need a lock here already ...



Jeez looeez Vern, can't I have a little fun on a Friday??


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Oct 2012)

Maybe someone should call the MPs.


----------



## brihard (5 Oct 2012)

JohnnyBoy100 said:
			
		

> His dad isnt in the CF, My friend said his dad gave it to him for no reason. No he didn't steal it from hsi dad, his dad gave it to him. He wore it to school for Halloween last year and I brought the subject up 3 weeks ago, I said I would buy it from him, not knowing that its the mask the cf uses, The on the side it said C4 So I looked it up and there you go it said its the current mask the cf uses. No harm done.



I'm gonna break this down for you son.

We are issued our kit on loan from the crown to be used for military purposes. We are legally obligated to give it back. If it is destroyed, lost, damaged or stolen we are legally obligated to follow proper processes for that.

Most of what you're talking about may not be illegal for a civilian to own in its own right, however the specific items themselves - e.g., a C4 gas mask - are quite likely stolen. It doesn't matter if a cop gives his kid a gas mask and then you buy it from him-  at some point in time that kit has been stolen from the possession of either the crown or the person it was issued to. YOU ARE IN POSSESSION OF STOLEN PROPERTY. Let's be perfectly clear on that. I don't know if you have hopes of ever being a cop or whatever, but that is something that you must know: You are knowingly in possession of something that was stolen from the military. You cannot sell whet you do not have legal title over. Besides that, many items are in and of themselves controlled goods and subject to other specific legally enforceable regulations. I do not know, but I suspect that a gas mask is probably controlled goods.

Why are we pissed off? Because WE get stolen form. Because every day some kit wants a boonie hat or a gas mask that he buys off Ebay, it's ben stolen by someone who knows they can make a buck thieving from us and flipping it for a profit illegally. By acquiring such items or seeking to, you are creating a market for stolen property, as a result of which we become victims.

If that's not clear enough for you I don't know what else will make it so. It should suffice for you that you have some half dozen professionals telling you that you are wrong and giving you explicit detail on why that is the case. Smarten up, shut your mouth and open your ears. If it hasn't dawned on you already that your opinion of us as 'acting like a holes' means the square root of f' all to anyone else here, maybe it should.

Is THAT clear enough?


----------



## JohnnyBoy100 (5 Oct 2012)

Yes Im sorry for aggravating you guys and commenting rudely I gotta learn how to take responsibility for my actions.


----------



## JohnnyBoy100 (5 Oct 2012)

Im sorry about your son Mr. Seggie I just looked up falling Canadian Soilders. And his Name was there.


----------



## JohnnyBoy100 (5 Oct 2012)

Should I return it, where would I ? I understand what you mean people selling gear whats not theirs and could probably be returned to another solider, and I actually Want to Be an MP, But your right I should accept that im wrong. Thanks for making it clear, I wasn't sure why you guys were all mad but now im aware. 
.


----------



## my72jeep (5 Oct 2012)

JohnnyBoy100 said:
			
		

> Yes Im sorry for aggravating you guys and commenting rudely I gotta learn how to take responsibility for my actions.


Sounds Like a new post from Jay B.


----------



## Journeyman (5 Oct 2012)

I know, I should calm down too.   ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2012)

It's clear - can't sell stuff that you've signed for.

Enough - lockeroo.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

